# Kitty keeps stepping in poop



## MaxPoopyPaws (Jan 27, 2016)

HELP! I have 2 Lynx point Siamese. I have two litter boxes. One is a boy and one is a girl. Both 5 months old, both fixed. The girl goes to the litter box fine. The boy goes in, digs and digs then finally goes and instead of covering it up he scratches at the sides of the litter box like thats the litter to cover it up. He keeps switching the sides of the litter box and inevitably steps in his poop. He's been doing this since we got him at 3 months. I've tried bigger litter boxes, higher walls on the boxes, double sided tape on the sides so it will annoy him to touch the sides. I've tried three different types of litter, nothing works. His sister will jump in and cover it up for him but not before he steps in it. He just keeps stepping in his poop. I'm at my wits end and almost regret buying both of them. I've even tried gently using his own paws to cover it up after he poops and he still doesn't get it. I need help.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear. I was going to say they grow out of it - many young kittens will walk in their poo but I think your boy is old enough not to. One of my girls scratches the sides of the box but she does cover her poo and one girl who doesn't cover but manages not to step in it. I can only suggest removing the poo as soon as he goes if you can - not easy if you're not around when he goes. Put a mat outside the litter box to hopefully clean his paws before he gets any further. If his poo is very soft try a change in his diet to make it more solid and less messy if he does step in it.
And welcome to PF :Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @MaxPoopyPaws, some cats do scrape the sides of the box and not bury their poo. I don't think you will stop him doing that. Nor is it likely to make a difference if you try and guide his paws to show him how to bury his poo. If he is going to change his habits he will learn of his own accord by seeing how his sister behaves in the box.

Stepping in his poo is a problem though, I agree. It is still possible he may grow out of it, I once had a cat whose co-ordination was not great at 6 mths old and he used to step in his poo and he did eventually grow out of it I am pleased to say.

I know you have tried different boxes, but I would try offering an extra large box. An open box, and locate it in a well lit area so he can see clearly where he is stepping in the box.

Also use a litter that is soft on paws, as it may possibly influence him to actually bury his poo rather than scrape the sides of the box. And use a clumping litter if you are not already doing so, as the litter box gets less quickly contaminated that way. In the UK Cats Best Oko Plus litter is liked by many cats. Not sure if it is available where you are. Also cat litters made from cereals such as corn are well liked by cats.

His poo needs to be firm and formed, not soft, or sticky. If it is not firm and formed then as Lynn advised, review his diet. Dry food is known for causing soft sticky stools in some cats, or even diarrhoea.


----------

